# Personal Transponders



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Has anyone had problems with missing the occasional lap? I swear the computer missed two of my laps yesterday (in seperate heats). Mine is in my T4 mounted flat the the right side of the chassis, cant get any lower unless I mount it to the underside of my chassis.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Pat. Have never had that problem with mine. Might ck pins in connector.make sure there still fit tight.going to receiver or batt. or try moving it to a different location.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I know what your problem is. You are going to FAST slow down!!=) LOL
I have never heard of anything like that happening whis i could help. 

Brandon


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

bsracing8 said:


> I know what your problem is. You are going to FAST slow down


I was thinking that myself. LOL


----------



## scorgon (Dec 11, 2002)

I have mine mounted on top of my servo in my t-4, and don't think I have had a missed lap. Then again just because the faster guys pass me a couple of times may not mean that I wasn't missing a couple of laps and actually ahead of them...


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Your pt might be mounted to low, especially if the track is using a bridge for the loop. I had a problem on my 1/12 scale. The pt was mounted on the chassis and would miss a lap. I mounted it on top of the servo and haven't missed a lap.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The loop is burried


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

It might be that the PT isnt getting enough power. Try running an RX pack or adding a cap(I think novak makes one) so that the PT and servo are getting all the power that they need during heavy acceleration.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

smojoe is correct....

Are you running an LRP esc by chance?

The fix for some of the Spektrum isssues is the same...
They(Spectrum) are making a cap with the sevro wire on it.

Novak stopped making the Stutter stopper awhile back, but they are easy to make.

Just use an end off an old servo and connect it to a Novak cap.


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

i had a prob at an outdoor track and i took the reciver apart and blew it out with air and it fixed the prob for me.. boy was there alot of junk in there


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

I got another ? I haven't used mine but once,@ the 03 nats,and planning to use it there again,do these things need a charge of some sort?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

patcollins said:


> Has anyone had problems with missing the occasional lap? .


yep that is why I took mine out. 3 different tracks I missed laps on.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Im using the Novak brushless super sport

I will try cleaning out my receiver too.


----------



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

I had the same problem, ended up changing from JR servo to Futaba servo. Then no more problems.

John


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You think the servo was drawing too much current or maybe backfeeding into the BEC power?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

I have seen this with a few guys occasionally at our track.. You can look on the auto score program, and it will show how strong the transponder signal is. i think they call it hits..

I had this issue as well, but mine was due to the plug.. the little copper sleaves in the pug were to wide.. like they wore out. they did not fit snug on the pins i the reciever.. i replaced the conector, and have not had a problem since..


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

DK47, No they do not require any kind of charging. They are powered off your race battery via your reciever's 3rd channel plug.

Pat Collins, I've had guys who's Pt have missed laps. Some we never could explain. Others were due to a drop in the voltage of the racing pack either near the end of a race or when the driver had a problem and hammered the throttle near the loop causing a high amp draw which shut off power to the PT. It can stem from the cutoff voltage on the ESC's as well.

The other problem can be in the loop itself. If the loop is too deep in the ground, you can miss a lap, especially if the place where it's buried is not flat and you happen to cross it at a deeper spot. If they are using standard 18ga wire tied into one of the older black boxes you can have more problems too. 

But if you're the only one having problems, it's going to be something within your vehicle causing it.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Graphite wreaks havoc on signals. I like to make sure there's an opening between the PT and the loop. Don't just servo tape it down to solid graphite :thumbsup: .

Later, Bret


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Tres said:


> smojoe is correct....
> 
> Are you running an LRP esc by chance?


Why do you ask??? I run a MC800C (Same but different) Is there something I should know???

Later, Bret


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I have seen a lot of issues with LRP's BEC circuit & PT's.

When the BEC current drops the voltage drops also.
The MC800C has the same components as the Quantum, but, with different set-ups(drive freq, etc...)

Spektrum users saw the same type of issues.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

I also had this same problem in my touring car.We would notice dropped laps every so often.Tried relocating pt all over in my car.I finally cut the end and soldered it directly to my battry wires on my esc.Havn't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

the jet is right about this one. it says in the instructions not to mount the thing on graphite.


----------



## tmail55 (Oct 9, 2005)

"the jet is right about this one. it says in the instructions not to mount the thing on graphite."

I just got one from a friend (NO instructions!!!) 

I was going to mount it in a T4 (total graphite setup) Going on the servo for now.

THANKS *smile*


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey guys

We have had a lot of isues with with cars missing laps at our track.What we found was most of the issues were high noise levels and low hits when crossing the loop. with ambrc system. If you check the noise level when the cars are running on the track you need to have at least 10 hits and the strenght level needs to be 60 points above the noise level. If you mount the transpnder directly metal or a grafite chassis the car may not count


----------

